# Pliers and lip grips wish list



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Scenario: You decide that you are sick of buying middle of the road fishing utensils that just end up rusting, blunting or malfunctioning no matter how careful or indeed how much you rinse, oil and maintain them. You then have this great idea that you will invest in the best quality gear that is both light yet robust and will serve you for the next ten or so years, what pliers, lip grips, multi tools do you buy?


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

http://macleanoutdoors.net.au/fishing/accessories/115-hobie-lip-grips

Hobie lip grips $22 - $25 depending on where you buy them.

Plastic, floating and they glow in the dark.

Ray


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd never buy them, but if you like pissing comps....... http://www.vanstaal.com/VSpliers.htm


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Stick to Aldi lip grips and piers you know you are going to drop them overboard anyway


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

laneends said:


> Stick to Aldi lip grips and piers you know you are going to drop them overboard anyway


Yep, I buy the (long-nose) ones out of the $3 wheelbarrow at my local industrial supply shop. I always lose them before they rust up and they're heavy enough to whack fish on the head with.

....yes I know paddleparra said he wanted a top shelf item but just putting it out there in case he hasn't considered the bargain bin option.

( I lie, I actually now buy Kinchrome, Stanley, Vice-grip branded ones and throw them back in my work toolbox after a fishing trip but I never claim a tax deduction as they're not used 100% for work)


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Agree with the floating lip grips. If I used them (grips) thats the kind I'd get.
My $5 "bargain barrow" have lasted 2 years so far, they soon made their own protective coating of rust, get a squire to crc / innox / lannox / w'ever on occasions if I think of it, and work fine on the occasions I use them. One day they will be droppes. They will sink. replacement will be easy, cheap and painless.
As most of my fish are only little ones, caught on little lures with fine wire hooks I use a pair of artery clamps for %99 of de-hooking operations. These just clamp onto your shirt / pfd / wherever, and being surgical grade stainless do not rust.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Missed the multi tool bit.
I have used Leatherman stuff for years, but even thought they are quality they will develop surface rust if not properly cared for.
Their top end Ti stuff might be better.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Cav, I work for the government, it could cost me my job to take even a pair of artery forceps. I have done some research on the cost of the VS pliers etc and I have to question the cost over the probability that they will be dropped, lost etc.

My reason for the lip grips is that I mainly fish the blue and there is a world of difference between pulling a plastic out of an estuary fishes gob and that of controlling the head of say a tuna or mac in order that it can be released, obviously if I am going to keep it, the fish will be most commonly be gaffed however I do like to put the odd one or two back.

I am interested in getting some durable side cutters because more often than not I do the minor surgery on the water to release the odd embedded treble from my body instead of thinking about destroying the treble itself ( which makes more sense) a change of thought process for me.

Looks like I will stick with the Hobie lip grippers, my SS leatherman pliers and invest in the side cutters.

Cheers all.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I work in a hospital theater , most things are throw away these days. I get forceps. regularly, very long, with good locking and SS. Scissors, I use the owner ones, rinse them and give them an occasional spray of lubricant spray. Both of these are leashed to the kayak to avoid losing them overboard and the like. I have a set for each one of my kayaks, simple. I also keep a back up pair of scissors in my tackle tray and if I get trebles caught in fingers like I do regularly lately, I just man up, grip them with the forceps and yank them out...

Cheers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I also have a pair of Dr slick mitten scissor clamps that I use for flattening barbs, dehooking etc


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

eBay has some real cheap forceps, not sure of the quality of the stainless though.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

anselmo said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


Are you advocating a comfort lift or a reach-round? :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

spork said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Fish mortality is more linked to* how the tush is treated* during landing and immediately after than how they are fought
> ...


Are you patwah in disguise?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

anselmo said:


> spork said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


Mate, you're the one saying how important correct treatment of the tush is.

I'm not Patwah in disguise.
(But I may be channeling him)


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a look at these babies  
Cost $80 US plus shipping if you buy direct  
I bought them from Amazon cost $63 AU incl shipping  
Brilliant sheath with built in zip line which is made of Kevlar and is 36" long
Don't want to chance losing over the side :lol:

http://www.t-reignoutdoor.com/collectio ... heath-comb


----------

